# Feeding rollers



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
I have finally got my birds flying although not very high or for very long and was wondering what you think would be the best mixture of grains. At the moment I am giving them about one teaspoon each and the mix is about

25% milo
25% wheat
25% split corn
25 % dunn peas

Does this sound OK or now that they are flying should I be changing the ratio??

Any ideas would be great


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

*feeding*

1 teaspoon is not enough per day, they need at less a tablespoon...i never feed cracked corn, fact is i dont feed corn at all. the wheat , milo, and a few peas sound good.. maybe just a little safflower once in a while for feather..i would give mine 2/3 wheat 1/3 milo a small treat of peas & safflower to start with...jmo


----------

